# New Membership Package



## TT Owners Club

Checkout the new membership package. A years membership now includes two copies of the club magazine absoluTTe , access to all the back issues of absoluTTe on the exclusive members forum. Access to the club stands at the major shows throughout the year. discounted entry to Stanford Hall , GTI International , Audis in the Park and ADI .Discounted entry to our own annual evenTT for you and a guest as well as the exclusive events such as our MkIII preview at APS . All this and more for only £25 a year , what are you waiting for ? Buy yours now HERE


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Just looking at the TTOC site, I see that the digital download back issues of AbsoluTTe come all together as one bundle, and cost £25!!
I was under the impression from reading all the voting discussions that with the membership going up to £25 they would be free (or rather I'd hoped they'd be, as it wouldn't cost much to gather the existing pdfs for download, or cost much to output them afresh).

Those that already have the printed copies probably won't buy them at that price; those that have some back-copies probably wouldn't want to buy them all at that price, and as someone with no copies I'm not keen on buying a bulk load of old magazines at that price.

Disappointed&#8230; [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Nem

Can you not just give us at least a few days to get things updated before telling everyone how disappointed you are with us, again.

All online back issues are now free to all members, but it's going to take a short time for me to recode the members area to get this working, currently each issue has it's own permissions which all need removing etc etc. The same goes for simply removing the item in the shop as it's no longer necessary.


----------



## audimad

Not interested in two issues a year. I joined again to get the four, i have only had one so far so how long will it take before i get the other three?

Disappointed here too.


----------



## les

audimad said:


> Not interested in two issues a year. I joined again to get the four, i have only had one so far so how long will it take before i get the other three?
> 
> Disappointed here too.


Don't hold your breath. 2 issues a year was all very predictable along with the mag going to an online mag only. Seems to me and many others it was always on the agenda once the current committee was voted in. Ho how times have changed.


----------



## Nem

Who said anything about online only?

Try finding some facts out before sticking your totally unnecessary nose into this.


----------



## les

Nem said:


> Who said anything about online only?
> 
> Try finding some facts out before sticking your totally unnecessary nose into this.


We shall see but the intention is there as most know. Anyway makes a change to get a reply. Thank you for that.


----------



## Nem

You can't see the posts surrounding the recent vote as they are on the members forum, but If you could you would see how strongly I was personally protesting to keep the magazine printed.

Don't just assume you know what everyone is wanting.


----------



## les

Nem said:


> You can't see the posts surrounding the recent vote as they are on the members forum, but If you could you would see how strongly I was personally protesting to keep the magazine printed.
> 
> Don't just assume you know what everyone is wanting.


I guess 2 mags a year is half way there anyway.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I swore I was never going to post on this forum again but in your case Les I'll make an exception

FFS GET OVER IT


----------



## les

Wallsendmag said:


> I swore I was never going to post on this forum again but in your case Les I'll make an exception
> 
> FFS GET OVER IT


You never where true to your word Andrew so no surprise there.


----------



## audimad

Can anyone answer my question?, i'm getting fed up of you all moaning and insulting each other. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

Hi, if you have paid for 4 a year then this will go to 4 over two years and you won't have to renew at the end of year 1 but at the end of year 2 instead I believe

(Someone can correct me if I'm wrong)

J
Xx


----------



## audimad

I'm fed up of all this moaning and name calling on here and i signed up to get four mags a year NOT two years. I have had one so far but you can have it back. I would like a refund as i no longer want to be part of all this rubbish. I've had enough.


----------



## Hoggy

audimad said:


> I'm fed up of all this moaning and name calling on here and i signed up to get four mags a year NOT two years. I have had one so far but you can have it back. I would like a refund as i no longer want to be part of all this rubbish. I've had enough.


Hi, You may be better off posting this on the TTOC website.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ben5029

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## audimad

Hoggy said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fed up of all this moaning and name calling on here and i signed up to get four mags a year NOT two years. I have had one so far but you can have it back. I would like a refund as i no longer want to be part of all this rubbish. I've had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You may be better off posting this on the TTOC website.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I have done and i've had NO reply.


----------



## Hoggy

audimad said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fed up of all this moaning and name calling on here and i signed up to get four mags a year NOT two years. I have had one so far but you can have it back. I would like a refund as i no longer want to be part of all this rubbish. I've had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You may be better off posting this on the TTOC website.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have done and i've had NO reply.
Click to expand...

Hi, Yes, I saw you had posted & still had no reply,  so nothings changed, poor show :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Sorry, I'll get onto the 24 hour unlimited access immediate response call centre based support team to find out why.

I was out last night till late and working today, as, I assume, have most the rest of the committee.


----------



## Hoggy

Nem said:


> Sorry, I'll get onto the 24 hour unlimited access immediate response call centre based support team to find out why.
> 
> I was out last night till late and working today, as, I assume, have most the rest of the committee.


Hi, Just can't get the staff nowadays. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Indeed. But then we're a voluntary organisation and not Amazon so don't employ staff


----------



## audimad

Nem said:


> Sorry, I'll get onto the 24 hour unlimited access immediate response call centre based support team to find out why.
> 
> I was out last night till late and working today, as, I assume, have most the rest of the committee.


Sarcasm like this is ONE of the reasons i want out.


----------



## Hoggy

Nem said:


> Indeed. But then we're a voluntary organisation and not Amazon so don't employ staff


Hi Nem, Why always so confrontational ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

I'm sorry Jeff, but really... You posted up less than 24 hours ago and then post aggressively stating nothing had been done yet. We make no claims of how fast we will respond to people either by email or on the forums yet we seem to be expected to run a Amazon style service. We're an 8 person team all with lives to run too and not being new to the Club you well know that.


----------



## Nem

Hoggy said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. But then we're a voluntary organisation and not Amazon so don't employ staff
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nem, Why always so confrontational ?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Because there is a difference between:

I've posted up and had NO reply.

and

I've posted up and not heard back yet.

It never changes.


----------



## Hoggy

Nem said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. But then we're a voluntary organisation and not Amazon so don't employ staff
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nem, Why always so confrontational ?
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there is a difference between:
> 
> I've posted up and had NO reply.
> 
> and
> 
> I've posted up and not heard back yet.
> 
> It never changes.
Click to expand...

Hi Nem, still no excuse for a polite reply/PM.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

I've already replied


----------



## Hoggy

Nem said:


> I've already replied


Hi, Thats better,Peace reigns.  
Hoggy.


----------



## audimad

Nem said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. But then we're a voluntary organisation and not Amazon so don't employ staff
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nem, Why always so confrontational ?
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there is a difference between:
> 
> I've posted up and had NO reply.
> 
> and
> 
> I've posted up and not heard back yet.
> 
> It never changes.
Click to expand...

Well please excuse my english.

I posted on Saturday the 14th at 3.11pm "not less than 24 hours ago" then Les posted on Sunday at 10.20am and you were quick enough to reply to him by telling him to stop sticking his nose in. Insults another reason why like the dragons, "i'm out".


----------



## dzTT

Does it really matter that much? :?

It would be difficult to produce 4 magazines per year with the lack of input into the magazie from members. People would be complaining if they were getting 4 magazines per year with only 10 pages. The club took it to a vote and those who wanted to vote did, the outcome is 2 per year. Those who signed up to 4 mags will still get 4 mags just over a longer period. Its not as if you're being asked to pay again for the 2 mags you'll get in the 2nd year.

Give the club time to get everything sorted out and I'm sure it will all start ticking over fine


----------



## Stueyturn

dzTT said:


> Does it really matter that much? :?
> 
> It would be difficult to produce 4 magazines per year with the lack of input into the magazie from members. People would be complaining if they were getting 4 magazines per year with only 10 pages. The club took it to a vote and those who wanted to vote did, the outcome is 2 per year. Those who signed up to 4 mags will still get 4 mags just over a longer period. Its not as if you're being asked to pay again for the 2 mags you'll get in the 2nd year.
> 
> Give the club time to get everything sorted out and I'm sure it will all start ticking over fine


Well said Darron -

Members have had the chance to vote and this is the outcome. It wasn't my choice but that's the way it works.

If people want to throw their toys out of their pram because of it then so be it.


----------



## Lollypop86

So this weather......

J
Xx


----------



## JesseJames

Is it usually like this on here?


----------



## Hoggy

JesseJames said:


> Is it usually like this on here?


Hi JJ, It shouldn't really be discussed on the TTF as it's a TTOC problem, which is a different club/forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## audimad

I have now had a reply and a refund of £22.50. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

audimad said:


> I have now had a reply and a refund of £22.50. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Hi, Yes, I say the reply on the TTOC website members area. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## JesseJames

Hoggy said:


> JesseJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it usually like this on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JJ, It shouldn't really be discussed on the TTF as it's a TTOC problem, which is a different club/forum.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Doesn't the main page say "home of the TTOC"? I'm confused?


----------



## Hoggy

JesseJames said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JesseJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it usually like this on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JJ, It shouldn't really be discussed on the TTF as it's a TTOC problem, which is a different club/forum.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't the main page say "home of the TTOC"? I'm confused?
Click to expand...

Hi, That is true, but still 2 different clubs/forums.I'm sometimes confused as well & I've been here for 13 years. :? 
This is the TTF not the TTOC. although I am a member of the TTF & a paid up member of the TTOC..
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

JesseJames said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JesseJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it usually like this on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JJ, It shouldn't really be discussed on the TTF as it's a TTOC problem, which is a different club/forum.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't the main page say "home of the TTOC"? I'm confused?
Click to expand...

Welcome to the mad house 

J
Xx


----------



## audimad

Anyone else who isn't happy with the club mag i suggest you ask for a refund too.


----------



## glslang

JesseJames said:


> Doesn't the main page say "home of the TTOC"? I'm confused?


Long story. Two different organisations but historically all TTOC members would use the forum as their place to hang out since the TTOC didn't have a forum of its own.
More recently, the TTF was sold off to a different organisation and then due to some committee disagreements it all went a bit south.
Either way, I'd pretend nothing has happened if you're a new TT owner. 
The current magazine row has been started for no reason since members were asked to vote about its future. Several good points were made by the Treasurer and this is the outcome. Those who weren't happy with the result got their money back and all is well.


----------



## JesseJames

glslang said:


> JesseJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the main page say "home of the TTOC"? I'm confused?
> 
> 
> 
> Long story. Two different organisations but historically all TTOC members would use the forum as their place to hang out since the TTOC didn't have a forum of its own.
> More recently, the TTF was sold off to a different organisation and then due to some committee disagreements it all went a bit south.
> Either way, I'd pretend nothing has happened if you're a new TT owner.
> The current magazine row has been started for no reason since members were asked to vote about its future. Several good points were made by the Treasurer and this is the outcome. Those who weren't happy with the result got their money back and all is well.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sort of clearing that up.

It's still a bit annoying to see people getting so angry about a car forum / club. I mean are we not all here because we just want to enjoy and talk about cars etc?


----------



## glslang

That's what it should be all about indeed.


----------



## Mr Funk

glslang said:


> JesseJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the main page say "home of the TTOC"? I'm confused?
> 
> 
> 
> Long story. Two different organisations but historically all TTOC members would use the forum as their place to hang out since the TTOC didn't have a forum of its own.
> More recently, the TTF was sold off to a different organisation and then due to some committee disagreements it all went a bit south.
> Either way, I'd pretend nothing has happened if you're a new TT owner.
> The current magazine row has been started for no reason since members were asked to vote about its future. Several good points were made by the Treasurer and this is the outcome. Those who weren't happy with the result got their money back and all is well.
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, wondered what the crack was since I joined the forum.
Seems a bit club GTi/peoples front of judeah


----------



## Lollypop86

glslang said:


> That's what it should be all about indeed.


Got it in 1 

J
xx


----------



## Brayshaw

How long does it take for the email to come through once you have paid telling your your member number and stuff?..i paid last night and not had my number?


----------



## brittan

It's a manual operation by the membership secretary who is probably at work. 
He's normally very quick so expect it within a day.


----------



## Brayshaw

Ah ok thanks


----------



## Pete Mac

Hi fellow members. I've just joined and within about 3 days had my welcome package drop through the letterbox quickly followed by the online access . Quite impressed withe the mag . Seeing as it's not 95% advertising , and the benefits that go with it even if I am out on a limb down here in Cornwall with associated difficulties in travelling to events. 
I for one appreciate the efforts of those who put in many unpaid hours to keep the interest alive in our chosen TTs .
Not having a 'pop' at anyone by any means so please why not relax and enjoy.


----------

